# House training



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok folks... I just moved from my basement apartment out in Magna to a 3rd story place in Murray (I think...). Question for you, because I'm really needing some help. My dog is house trained... doesn't pee in the house unless he's scared or something like that. At the old place, I could just kick him out, he'd run out in the lady's back yard, pee, poop and do the business right?? Well now, there is a leash regulation for these apartments. Its an unfamiliar environment so I can't very well kick him out, expect him to go out and pee and come back up three flights of stairs without a leash. So.... any suggestions on getting him to pee outside? Its been since Saturday night and he only peed outside today because I think he got a little freaked out when I chewed his butt. (I know, he had no idea what I wanted him to do so thats totally on me). He also peed in the house I'm pretty sure since I stepped in a wet spot this morning.... where there shouldn't be anything wet..... so before he ruins the carpet in this place, I need to figure out what to do. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Get a crate and lock him in it, only let him out when you are taking him outside to pee. A dog doesn't want to pee in his bed, so he will wait until you go outside, he will have no other option if you keep him locked up. In a short time he will learn or rather train himself that outside is the place to go. Anyway, that has worked for every puppy I've ever had, it should work with an older dog too. Another thought is maybe he's just unsure of his environment, and when he adapts it will be all good again. Either way the crate should help.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Watch him like a hawk. When he has to go or right when he starts peeing in the house, pick him up and take him outside to the area where you want him to go. Stay with him and praise him profusely when he goes in the designated area. Even if it's the middle of the night and a blizzard and you're in nothing but your boxers, you have to stay with him to make sure he goes and to praise him when he does.

Dogs are creatures of habit, so repeat until he has it down.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas... thats exactly what I was after.... I've also talked to a friend of mine who gave me the same advice so I really appreciate it. I hadn't thought of the crate deal.... how do you determine just how big of a crate to get a dog?? He's about border collie size I guess.... I've also been told to just restart potty training all over again with newspapers and everything and then like Gumbo said, just praise him a ton when he goes outside. I've also personally thought and was told by TW, that the move has pretty much turned his world upside down and he's not sure of where he can go potty and have it be a good thing... the only thing familiar to him here is his "pack" of Wendy and I. Great advice fellas.... :wink:


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Good advice.
For a crate, it just needs to be big enough for your dog to stand up straight and turnaround in without difficulty. Also, go with the solid sided type, or if you get a wire crate cover it. They like the safe "den" feeling, and as shummy said, they won't want to pee in there.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen pics of your dog and a medium sized pet porter would be fine, there are a ton of them on KSL.com in the pet equipment section, buy one there for cheaper than new, take it home and wash it out good with bleach. You can also get a cover for them at sportsmans that is somewhat insulated and makes those trips in the winter alot easier on the dogs. I was in a roll over a few years ago and my dog was in a porter in the back of the truck and when the truck rolled the porter was pretty much destroyed. She was confined in the box in a stange place for a long time while I was in the hospital, and after that she never wanted anything to do with a crate. She's older now and was getting sore after a long ride in the back of the truck combined with a long days hunt, so this season I have made her ride in the crate again. The difference it made on her was immidiate, much less soreness and limping. My point is, buying a crate is a good investment in not only a training tool, but it will make your buddy more comfortable too.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Great advise on the crate, it will save many accidents and is the safest way to have the dog travel. Also, dogs used to going out into a yard to pee will be uncomfortable with being on a leash to pee. Use a longer line, just tie a bit of clothsline to his collar and let him drag it. You can be further away to give him his "privacy".

Laura


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the responses folks. Funny you mention that Laura... We had a breakthrough this morning, kinda due to what you said.... I took him off leash this morning, even though thats against the "rules" and while we were in an obvious dog potty area, he just copped a squat and went to the bathroom. Very cool... gave him tons of praise and let him know he was a good boy.... so hopefully thats the start of good things for him. Wendy even went so far as to let him get on the bed for an hour or so this morning when we got back inside. I bet I could get some twine or something at work so that I could give him a little more freedom.... thats a good point. Thanks for the advice on the porter Shummy.... I'll have to check that out. I know Wendy doesn't really like him riding loose in the back of the truck anyway. 8)


----------

